# Nexplanon removal in outpatient setting



## Babsss (Jan 26, 2018)

I am having problems getting insurance to pay for Nexplanon removal in outpatient.  It could not be removed in the office after working on it for three hours.  I also need a complication icd 10 code.  The only one I can find is T85.898A.  Would I still use the 11982 or a foreign body removal because of the POS?  
Thanks


----------



## Babsss (Jan 26, 2018)

*Hopefully solved*

Billing out 10102 with Z18.9 and Z30.46.  This should work for outpatient hospital setting.  Thanks to Tracy for the help.


----------

